# ID please



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

This one is growing on leaves, on the glass like a staghorn fern, under the base of crypts and on Amazon substrate in clumps. What is it and what eats it please?
Thanks____


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

looks to me like Cladophora, but i'd wait for others opinions.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

That seems right to me as well. Do amano shrimp eat this stuff? So far sae and black molly on order.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

yea amano's should eat it.
But really that's not the best solution, try to find out what caused this algae to grow anyways.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That looks like an algae you can remove from the tank by cutting off the portion of the plants that have it. I had what looks like that on my bacopa plants, nowhere else, after I increased my light intensity. It liked to grow where I had cut off the upper portions to replant them. I finally gave up on the bacopa and removed it. It grows too fast with the amount of light I have now anyway.


----------

